# Greengage feedback noise



## stevtron (Oct 8, 2019)

My Greengage is way too loud for my taste. Volume pot half open is as much as I can go without earbleeding and then it starts howling like a wolf too . Some ideas how I can tame the beast ?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 8, 2019)

Try using an A25 or 50k pot


----------



## stevtron (Oct 10, 2019)

Works much better now, put a 50k in ... thanx


----------



## ThinAir (Oct 11, 2019)

I just finished my Greengage as well.  Do you find it a bit treble heavy?  It seems to be significantly thinner and higher-voiced when compared to my Oasis (Dunes) build.  I A-B tested it on my Bassman Ten as well as my Single Recto and the thing is just an icepick.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 11, 2019)

ThinAir said:


> I just finished my Greengage as well.  Do you find it a bit treble heavy?  It seems to be significantly thinner and higher-voiced when compared to my Oasis (Dunes) build.  I A-B tested it on my Bassman Ten as well as my Single Recto and the thing is just an icepick.



You could try upping your C1 and C2 values. Socket them and play around!


----------



## ThinAir (Oct 21, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> You could try upping your C1 and C2 values. Socket them and play around!


I'll socket and play around.  On what order of magnitude of value increases would be prudent? 50% increase? 100% increase?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 21, 2019)

I’d stick a 68n in C1, but experiment! The 33n cap on the greengage is almost down to rangemaster levels (5n) haha, but with a 10uf output cap it should be a pretty flat response...Upping your input cap is going to quite possibly mess with your frequency response and gain level...but in this case it may be for the better.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 21, 2019)

But thinking a bit about it maybe your tone control just isn’t functioning properly?


----------



## Robert (Oct 21, 2019)

ThinAir said:


> I just finished my Greengage as well.  Do you find it a bit treble heavy?



Change R6 to 4K7.


----------

